# Templedean Nursing Home, Haddington - Oct 2012



## Stussy (Oct 23, 2012)

Visited this site earlier in the month with JFRsteve as part of a recent road trip. We were heading to East Fortune and decided to stop in past here since the weather was pretty miserable.

History - 

Templedean was originally built in 1893, with further additions and alterations in 1902, with final amendments in 1911 by Architect John Alexander Carfrae. Also known as Carmendean Hall, it was once originally linked to the Templdean (Carmendean) House by a series of corridors when in use as a Girls Orphanage by Christie Homes.

The Girls Home was open until the 70's when it was split into 2 separate residences, once being a home, and the hall being turned into a Nursing Home.

The Nursing Home closed sometime around 2006-8, it was sold to a private developer and is being converted into residential flats.


Dodging the rain, we found our way in, it appears the building works have stopped and to our surprise we seemed to set off all the movement senors, so we hurried around the building in case we had set off a silent alarm or something, we completed this explore very quickly!

External of Templedean






Date Stone






Left behind nursing equipment






Nurses on call, rang the buttons, but no-one came to give me a bed bath 






Upper Corridor






The Stairs were probably the most interesting part of the building














How the local delinquents could do this to a nice fireplace is beyond me!






Main Room within the building






Broken Mantle











CCTV cameras surrounded the entrance.






NOT A PLAY AREA!






Only for Private Pro's not Playa's!






There were a few more rooms including a conservatory that were very bland without anything of interest really.

The whole explore took around 20 minutes, spent a bit more time outside, but no authorities appeared 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## TouchableGnome (Oct 23, 2012)

Such a nice spot. Plan on going some time.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2012)

Now That I like! You underplay it, looks a proper good splore! Nice photos too, i really like that!


----------



## Stussy (Oct 24, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Now That I like! You underplay it, looks a proper good splore! Nice photos too, i really like that!



Thanks, am not too sure about underplaying it, there isn't many grand features, its a fairly decent sized place though, defo worth a mooch!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely looking building. The sign is great, private property, no play area, haha. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice looking building,are the fireplace surrounds being striped intentionally or is someone getting them ready for departure?great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 25, 2012)

Yummy stuff mate, I like that.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 25, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice looking building,are the fireplace surrounds being striped intentionally or is someone getting them ready for departure?great shots thanks for sharing.



Think the big one was broken, as the far side upright was missing. I hope they put them back in for the new flats, would be a shame to lose them!


----------



## Philippa (Dec 1, 2012)

Brilliant in there, isn't it! I visited too, rather eerie on the first floor, pretty dark corridor.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

Gorgeous building from the outside, bit bland inside but so much potential it's unreal.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 28, 2012)

Dont know how i missed this report Stussy lad, it looks really fab place to see, you'r gonna have to show us round here circa 2013!! and dont forget our Euro trip  we have lil crew together now !


----------

